# OB Zebra keeps on spinning; for 5 days



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

in my cichlid community tank (mostly african malawi, a couple SA) one of my two male OB male red zebras started doing barrel rolls (not loop-the-loops), so i caught him and put him in a big breeder box with a plant to help stabilize him. it seems that if i hold him upright for about 30 seconds, he'll be fine, but still seems... off balance, like he's only staying upright by sight. if he gets too excited or spooked (in any way), he starts spinning... 

the funny thing is, this started about 5 days ago, and he's still eating! he was the dominant red zebra, and keeps trying to fight the others that are still free, but after a few moments, he starts spinning. the tank is 120 gallons, and the parameters are set to be as close to lake malawi as i can get them using seachem products...

i would really like to be able to re-introduce him, but cant until he's better again... if you want, i can post a video (but i might anyway). 

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

update: he died last night...  when i described the situation to a group of friends, they told me that it was probably a nerve disorder... oh well


----------

